# Photos of UKC clips



## outwest

Here's Bonnie when she was showing UKC as a young puppy:


























You can just do a sporting cut if you like. Hair quality is important in UKC, but not so much hair cut.


----------



## poolann

She is a very pretty girl. I need to post some updated pictures of Racer since he is 6 months now. At any rate he is currently clipped fairly short as we are going to a hunting stakes in two weeks. I had cuffs and bracelets on him and didn't like the idea of that hair in the field if there is heavy cover. How old is your girl in this pic? It looks like his coat is a different texture from hers ready.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs

You can show really in any clip you like. The more hair you have you can cover up visual flaws. My pup is in a longer clip but I have seen them just about shaved with a #7. A friend of mine shows her hunting Poodle in a Mod. HCC with tassle ears. I think as long as tail has pom, paws are shaved, face shaved then you are good to go.


----------



## faerie

pretty much any clip you want. no dyes, no wigging, no spray.


----------



## momtymztu

I am showing my boy UKC and we went to our first show this past weekend...one judge was very nice but the other actually made a comment about my puppy having TOO MUCH hair. I am sure he doesn't have as much as would be preferred for AKC so I was a little surprised by the comment. I am hesitant to trim him down too much just yet because I am still considering entering him in the puppy classes at the local AKC shows this summer. 

I think as some one else said as long as face & feet are clean, you've got some flexibility with the length of trim in UKC.


----------



## 3dogs

Which UKC show did you go to. Was it the one in Court land VA? I see you live in VA. There was a young Spoo Silvering out at the Courtland show. I was there with my Phantom Toy Poodle showing.


----------



## outwest

Bonnie was about 7 or 8 months in those pictures. She had soft puppy hair. We showed her in UKC from 6-10 months old only. She was a Grand Champion at 10 months and we decided not to continue for the top ten points. Jazz might be shown in UKC next month. I haven't decided. He is going to be in a continental that isn't grown enough at that time. We'll see. For some reason there hasn't been many poodles in UKC lately. I was lucky there were several groups of poodles showing when Bonnie was or she wouldn't have been able to get her Grand.

You can do pretty much any cut in UKC, but you need the face, feet and pom. I think that's about it.


----------



## momtymztu

3dogs,
Yep, that was us in Courtland on Saturday. I saw your little one...very pretty!!


----------



## 3dogs

Momtymtzu- I am sorry I did not come over & introduce myself. The judge I don't think explained the itself very well when they said your poodle had "too much hair". I do understand that comment. I really wanted to come over with my shears & whack off coat. If you want constructive advice I will give it. Enclosed find a picture of my friends Spoo in the. AKC Puppy clip & of course no spray up so forgive the floppy Crest line.


----------



## 3dogs

Here is a Parti in a Mod. puppy clip showing UKC.


----------



## poolann

Beautiful scissor work. Maybe with practice I will get there :act-up:


----------



## Liafast

Here are my Champions and the white one is a grand....


----------



## momtymztu

3dogs-I'll take all the constructive advice I can get.  This is my first experience with owning, let alone showing, a poodle. I have plenty of experience grooming pets but none grooming for the ring. I would like to have taken more off, but wasn't really sure where to start and as I am still considering AKC shows, I was terrified of taking off too much. The judge for the first show was very nice and understanding in regards to it being my puppy's first show...the second judge didn't seem as, shall we say, tolerant and his comment didn't come across in a constructive manner. Regardless, for us it was a successful first outing,we got some ring time and my boy handled the whole show situation much better than I could have asked for, so I'm thrilled! 


Do you live in VA? If you see us out and about again, feel free to come and whack away! haha.


----------



## outwest

momtymztu, I totally understand you not wanting to take hair off when you are trying to decide about AKC. My poor boy was a gigantic fur ball while I waited to decide. I finally took him to be evaluated by show people to see if I should cut him down or try AKC. He was 7 months when I did that. He was a giant shapeless mess, but he was clean and brushed with no matts. Your boy can't have looked like this bear:









After they evaluated him and told me I should try AKC he went to a show groomer. She hacked off a boat load of hair:









Take your boy to be evaluated by someone who knows poodles very well. Does his breeder show?


----------



## momtymztu

Outwest-What a handsome guy you've got! My Dusty is pretty close to the "bear" in the picture above. In fact, I joke all the time that he looks like a little bear and I should have named him after Baloo from the Jungle Book. I neatened up his legs and shaped his tail up a bit, does that count?  

Hi breeder (who has been wonderful by the way!!) does show but she is in Vermont and I am in Virginia...she is encouraging me to try him in AKC based on his earlier conformation and the pics I have sent her as he has grown up some, but unfortunately it is a little too far for her to offer any hands on help. 

I have contacted the closest poodle club to me (which is a couple hours away) and they were very nice, but didn't point me in the direction of an in state mentor. They did invite me to their annual picnic though. Any hints on how I would go about finding someone knowledgable to evaluate him and how to locate a show groomer? (I don't even want to know how expensive that one's going to be...) 

Thanks so much....I am excited to see how far my boy and I can go, so I really appreciate all the input.


----------



## 3dogs

Are you in Southern VA? I know a breeder of Toys over by Norfolk that grooms her dogs in the AKC pattern.


----------



## momtymztu

I'm in Central VA...just west of Richmond.


----------



## outwest

Why don't you look up the next dog show near you. Buy a catalog. The dogs, owners and handlers are all listed in there. Watch the standards and take note of which people you like. Don't approach poodle people before they show because they are all feverishly getting their coats ready. Take a deep breath (this is what I did LOL) and walk up and tell them you are interested in maybe showing AKC and do they have anyone they know who could evaluate your guy? I found poodle people very happy to talk poodle with someone who was genuinely interested. I approached a handler I liked and talked to her. 

I got a recommendation for a good groomer from my breeder. All poodle handlers that I know also do show grooming. Mine does, so now I have his show groomer and also his handler able to do him. I will maintain him inbetween shows. Some handlers will also groom for you if you want to show yourself. They have been great with tips, too. The show groomer is an hour away from me. The handler is 1 1/2 hours away, but that's how it goes.  He is getting his continental soon by the show groomer who will be at a show close to me and she will do him there. Things work out. 

Did your poodle club tell you where and when the next shows are? That will be your starting point since you are in the same position I was - a breeder just a little too far away and no poodle people near me. I had to push the issue and now he is showing in AKC! It is SO fun. Tomorrow he is in another show.

PS If I bring Jazz clean, brushed and freshly blown out with his feet shaved his show groomer will finish his shaving on his face and tail and do the scissoring for the price of a full groom from a pet groomer. It is more than worth it! She is magic with the scissors. I have tried scissoring on my other poodle Bonnie and I do fair, but I would never attempt it for showing. You are likely more talented than I am. You could get lessons from one of the show people so you could eventually do it yourself.


----------



## 3dogs

Do you know how far it is to Greensboro NC? That is where Nanhall is & Haley Keyes is/ was a Poodle breeder , handler, judge , & groomer as well as certifier for IPG. Haley will be 1 of our judges at the Tennessee Grooming Competition. The black Spoo I posted is a dog that she or a student grooms.


----------



## spindledreams

poolann said:


> I'm interested in possibly showing in UKC conformation. My understanding is that you can show in what is closer to a hunt clip vs. a more complicated clip like a continental. My boy is very active with his GSD brother & sister & I'm afraid if I had to band him & grow hair it would definitely get broken or ripped out. Can anyone post pictures of their dogs in clips used for UKC shows or possibly direct me to a website where I can view the appropriate clips? Thanks in advance!


To be honest the actual standard for UKC says " For conformation exhibition, the coat may be *presented naturally, corded, or in one of the traditional clips* described below. Quality is never to be sacrificed in favor of the type of clip in which a dog is presented." 

The clips described pretty much match those in AKC with the exception of the sporting clip. According to the UKC "_Sporting. Face, feet, throat and base of tail are shaved. There is a pompon on the end of the tail. Coat on the top of the head is scissored into a cap. The rest of the body and legs are trimmed following the outline of the dog. The body coat shall be no longer than 1 inch in length. Leg hair may be slightly longer._" Grin I have seen longer body lengths but the not loads of hair. 

The breeders of my spoos show in UKC and use something similar to an HCC or the sporting clip for their dogs. 
This is Taylor taken after her first group placing. 

taylor group 4th 5-12-2013 10-49-44 AM by spindledreams, on Flickr

Rhino has lots more hair and is in a banded HCC type clip unfortunately you can't see his clip very well in the photo I have of him.

angela with apollo and rhino 5-12-2013 10-47-38 AM by spindledreams, on Flickr

Hope these help


----------



## MTWaggin

Sigh! I so wish there were UKC around here.....


----------



## cavon

Here is Finnegan in two different clips at UKC shows. Conti - April 27, 2013, Full coat - June 2012


----------

